# Got any dim sim reciepes



## Ducatiboy stu (19/3/13)

Share them here


----------



## chunckious (19/3/13)

Just make sure you serve them with a good nuoc cham sauce.


----------



## Edak (19/3/13)

Are you anywhere near the RSPCA? h34r:


----------



## Airgead (19/3/13)

I don't make dim sims but I do make a wicked gow gee. Does that count?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/3/13)

Yes. And spring rolls etc


----------



## Airgead (19/3/13)

OK... going from memory here...


500g pork. Something with a bit of fat in it. (also works well with chicken.. use thighs for the fat)
3 or 4 spring onions
As much garlic as you want
A lump of ginger
5 spice powder (teaspoon or two)
Sesame oil
Soy Sauce
Chinese rice wine
Chilli oil (as much as you can take)

Mince the meat finely. Also finely chop the spring onions. Crush the garlic. Grate the ginger. I use the food processor. You want it really quite fine.

Mix everything up in a bowl. Add some soy and chinese rice wine to moisten (about a tablespoon or two of each). Add About a tablespoon of sesame oil and as much chili oil as you like. You want something quite moist but still firm and not sloppy. This is your filling.

Take a packet of gow gee pastries. Place a little ball of the filling in the center of each one. moisten the edge with water and fold. There are all sorts of fancy folds you can do. I usually don't bother.

To cook you can steam or fry. I like to do both at once (chinese lady taught me this technique). Get a frying pan and heat it till its quite hot. Throw in some oil then as many gow gees as will fit easily. Let them fry for a couple of minutes. Don't turn them. You want the underside to go nice and brown. Once they are nicely brown underneath, throw in about half a cup of water then clamp a lid on really quickly. Let them steam like that for another 3-4 minutes. All the water will boil off and you will be left with gow gees that are crispy underneath and all soft on top. Fantastic.

They look like this (not mine... just an image I found on google) -







Serve with some soy sauce and black vinegar for dipping. I like to chop chillies into the soy for some extra heat.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Eggs (19/3/13)

we always called those dumplings pot stickers. very nice. i love a lot of corriander in them.


----------



## Airgead (19/3/13)

Eggs said:


> we always called those dumplings pot stickers. very nice. i love a lot of corriander in them.


Yeah... corriander in them works well too.

I think I know what I'm making for lunch over the weekend...


----------



## Nick JD (19/3/13)

Here's my recipe:

Got to Asian Supermarket.

Head for freezer section.

Find 5kg bag of frozen dim sims.

Buy.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/3/13)

Ok. I have 

250gm pork mince
wombok 
pickled ginger
pickled hot chilies 
carrot
onion 
rice vermaccili 
Vietnamese rice paper sheets (round)

Going to make some kind off filling then deep fry them.


----------



## pat_00 (20/3/13)

Black Pepper! It's one of the main seasonings in commercial dimmies.

Also, try to emulsify the meat and fat, like you would when making sausages. This makes a huge difference to the texture.


----------



## citizensnips (20/3/13)

south melbourne dim sims is all I need :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/13)

I did a thread on Wontons (actually I'll be making a heap tomorrow) - I fold them into a "crown" shape and simmer in stock.
The wrappers are cheap as chips and are in the frozen section at Asian stores, never seen them in Colesworths,

My version turns out better than Chinese Restaurant quality - I'm kindly informed. 

You'll need to look the thread up, I'm on a borrowed laptop ATM and can't seem to get there. Thread was about 2 years ago.


----------



## DU99 (21/3/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/49420-wonton-soup-restaurant-quality/?hl=wonton


----------



## punkin (22/3/13)

Wonton wrappers and Gow Gee wrappers (square and round) are in Woolies in the yorghurt /smoked fish fridge aisle at my local. Down near the cream section i seem to recall.

I make a few different types at times, from potstickers and prawn and pork dumplings to Soup Filled Wontons.

My favourite by far is Pork Steamed Buns though. I make these every couple of months from scratch and pig out on them 2 meals a day for days. Make a top breakfast. :beerbang:


----------



## Airgead (22/3/13)

punkin said:


> My favourite by far is Pork Steamed Buns though. I make these every couple of months from scratch and pig out on them 2 meals a day for days. Make a top breakfast. :beerbang:


Recipes or I don't believe you.


----------



## pat_00 (22/3/13)

I love Baozi! i used to make them all the time. I'll see if I can find my recipe.

Sheng jian bao are the ultimate! Kind of like a hybrid between baozi and potstickers.


----------



## Bribie G (22/3/13)

Thanks for the tip on the wrappers Punkin, I was basing my experience on Queensland, but now that I've migrated to Australia I may have better luck - I'll be in town today so I'll have a look.

Edit: hey Punkin how do you make the dough for the buns? Used to get them from Chinatown in Bris when I worked there and never thought to make my own.


----------



## punkin (22/3/13)

Airgead said:


> Recipes or I don't believe you.






Don't believe me all you like :lol: :lol:

I'll try and find somewhere i've posted the recipe so i can copy it rather than type it all out.


----------



## Airgead (22/3/13)

punkin said:


> porkbuns1.jpg
> 
> Don't believe me all you like :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'll try and find somewhere i've posted the recipe so i can copy it rather than type it all out.


OK.. I now believe you... but recipe or I hate you forever. They look good.


----------



## sponge (22/3/13)

punkin said:


> porkbuns1.jpg


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## punkin (22/3/13)

Righto bastards, i've spent 3/4 of an hour typing all this out. I expect pictures from you guys that have demanded the recipe added to the thread below.


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71321-bbq-pork-buns/


----------



## komodo (22/3/13)

I just make an almost weekly trip to springvale for dumplings at Maxim Saigon
So good!


----------



## philmud (11/5/13)

[email protected]$k I want dumplings now. Shanghai Noodle Dumplings off Little Bourke St. About the only time I'd voluntarily drink a bunch of Tigers & smash a couple of dozen dumplings - they also have some really great pumpkin cakes.


----------



## Wolfman (27/8/13)

Airgead said:


> OK... going from memory here...
> 
> 
> 500g pork. Something with a bit of fat in it. (also works well with chicken.. use thighs for the fat)
> ...


Here's my crack at these. ******* delicious!


----------

